# New Samsung Galaxy 5 - rated IP67



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Bout time huh!

I'll certainly switch to one but wont rush to do it, I tend to wait awhile past contract end to see what else comes out and as my current phone does everything I need for the meantime (till it goes for a swim :lol: )


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.sonymobile.com/ca-en/product ... xperia-z1/

New Sony phone seems to beat it in most areas.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

The new HTC One is rumoured to be waterproof too with a larger battery.

The larger battery will be enough to make me upgrade to it. I love everything about my current One M8 except the battery life, I can't go a day without charging but I am on it most of the day as a work tool.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I would still use a case in the salt just for the sheer cost of the things


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Agree with jbonez. Waterproof ratings are one thing, standing up to the salt is another.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah Sony already have one and Galaxy have the not so water proof S4 Active. Lots of good options in the Android market.......only thought teenage girls still used Apple. :?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

SharkNett said:


> Agree with jbonez. Waterproof ratings are one thing, standing up to the salt is another.


That is so true SN. I have been using marine VHF radios for over 15 years, and have had a chequered history with them.

1. 15 + years ago I bought 2 X ICOM IPX7 radios (X being a dust rating). Both failed in about 4 years, and ICOM said 'get stuffed', 'it's way out of warranty, and the seals have failed.' That was it, and they would not give an inch, despite their blurb NOT stating that the seals had to checked from time to time. As a result of that experience, I swore never to buy an ICOM again.

I bought 2 X Standard Horizon from the USA (always carry a back up radio), and once again they developed faults within three years. They replaced one, but not the other, so better service than ICOM.

As I regard VHF comms as a vital safety link for safe ocean travelling, I next bought 2 X Cobra radios cheap on the internet from England. Both failed within 8 months, despite an IPX7 (=IP67) rating. Forget Cobra IMO.

I gave up and recently reverted to ICOM, as I heard from a couple of sources that they were the leaders, and they had 'picked up their game', plus the Australian Consumer Laws (ACL) were now in place (2012). So far so good.

On another front, I had a Lowrance Elite 5 sounder fail after 18 months of occasional use. Water ingress into the card. It took a long battle, and excellent help from Mal Gray at Sunstate Hobie to force them into a complete replacement. Top marks Mal.

As Sharknett says, what they say, does not necessarily relate to reality. Whatever happens, stick to your guns lads, and use the ACL to force a replacement (if you a still alive....meaning that the failure of the equipment has not cost you your life).

http://aceeca.com/handhelds/ip67

Realistically, everything we do should be rated IP 68, but that is still a long way off I fear.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

For a mention I purchased an otterbox defender case for my S3 Galaxy, case works perfect but has no lanyard attachment point which is my only gripe.

Definitely a negative, I have a gopro stick on mount on the back for a lanyard but it will eventually fall off.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

My wife just got one. Will try and drown it this weekend. :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Boys, if you have an iphone my experience with the optrix case speaks for itself.
almost 3 months lost in the surf, still using the phone.
Optrix replaced the case and some and are now using my testimonial on their website.

http://www.optrix.com/kayaker-loses-iphone-in-ocean-for-82-days-and-still-works/

.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

AJD said:


> My wife just got one. Will try and drown it this weekend. :lol:


Careful ----- it is stuck to her ear :?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I put radio and phone in cases. When youre in the water, separated from your kayak and your two lifelines are only rated at 1m for 30 mins, youre going to wish they were in cases cos you wont be rescued in 30 mins.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

paulo said:


> I put radio and phone in cases. When you're in the water, separated from your kayak and your two lifelines are only rated at 1m for 30 mins, you're going to wish they were in cases cos you wont be rescued in 30 mins.


I hear you Paul. But you shouldn't have to put them in cases if it is rated IP X7 or IP 67. The worst we do is get hit by a couple of walls of whitewater, flipped for a minute or two, or get splashed repeatedly. *That* does not equate to one metre depth for 30 minutes IMO. The advertised ratings are in many cases BS, and deserve ACCC attention if they don't respond to ACL threats.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

The gold or copper contacts in the phone seem to be the most vulnerable to saltwater. My S3 battery terminals rusted out very quickly after a dunking, I should of washed it with water but I was none the wiser at the time. I had it in a waterproof box but when I was landing a fish I opened the case & the phone slid into the footwells.

The insurance on my contract at the time was $200 so paying 80/90 for a case is alot cheaper especially if they deny a warranty for the salt.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kayakone said:


> SharkNett said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with jbonez. Waterproof ratings are one thing, standing up to the salt is another.
> ...





CAV said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > paulo said:
> ...


Thanks Chris
In the light of what you have just said, did you see this from my post on page 1..... http://aceeca.com/handhelds/ip67

Is it bullshit?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

So, Chris, IP 68 is what we should be using for the surf, unless protected by cases like Paulo does?

Does anyone make a sounder, GPS or phone to that standard?


----------



## Brenos (Dec 10, 2012)

On the sony Vid in fine print, it says water proof only in fresh water.
Like mentioned before, it's the salt that degrades the seals. Once dried out in rice. the salt deposits that are left screw around inside the device


----------

